# Plymouth Reptile Show



## wayward_son (Jul 19, 2008)

Hi all

I recently found out that the reptile show that was going to be taking place in Plymouth has consequently been cancelled. So i've decided to try and organise one to replace it. I think the a show in Plymouth would be really worth while. Obviously it would not be possible to arrange a show for August at such short notice however I will endeavour to get something organised within a few months. I have the potential of a location organised at pretty low cost however this is quite small therefore I would like to try and gauge interest to try see how much space we are likely to need. Therefore if you would be interested in having a table could you please let me know either via PM on this site or by e-mailing. [email protected]

Also for anybody who has experience organising shows is there anything that I really need to get organised now? Particularly with regard to legality?

Would be grateful for any information that people would be willing to share. At the moment I'm just trying to get information to try and find a suitable venue. I will leave it a week for people to respond before trying to organise a venue.

I will keep everyone updated on progress as I go.

Pete


----------



## xxstaggyxx (Oct 22, 2008)

Hi bud yea that was me trying to get the other one going but the venue could not get me a saturday or sunday i have been looking for other venues i will be more then happy to help you out on this and may be meet up and go over the plans if you live in plymouth


----------



## wayward_son (Jul 19, 2008)

Cool. Yeah Im based in Plymouth now so that would be great. I have replied to your PM.


----------



## Zak (Jan 7, 2008)

wayward_son said:


> Hi all
> 
> I recently found out that the reptile show that was going to be taking place in Plymouth has consequently been cancelled. So i've decided to try and organise one to replace it. I think the a show in Plymouth would be really worth while. Obviously it would not be possible to arrange a show for August at such short notice however I will endeavour to get something organised within a few months. I have the potential of a location organised at pretty low cost however this is quite small therefore I would like to try and gauge interest to try see how much space we are likely to need. Therefore if you would be interested in having a table could you please let me know either via PM on this site or by e-mailing. [email protected]
> 
> ...


In regards to legality you'll need public liability insurance, risk assessments, have to contact environmental health, licensing department of your local council at a minimum. There is other organisations you can contact such as DEFRA, RSPCA etc.

As mentioned in other threads it isnt something to take on lightly. I have put countless hours into the West Midland show, alongside others to set it up and ensure everything is above board.

Message me if you need any help and good luck.


----------



## xxstaggyxx (Oct 22, 2008)

when i contacted the council i spoke to a lady called Kathey bates if i remember right she is the evviormental animal wellfare officer she is also the lady who deals with DWA applications she would be the best person to talk to about this


----------



## kato (May 12, 2007)

I would come down to a Show in Plymouth but please please please don't make it on a Week Day.


----------



## wayward_son (Jul 19, 2008)

Sorry forgot to say it would on a weekend for certain. If we use the small place I have then it would have to be a Saturday but if there more interest I will look into arranging a larger venue.


----------



## SleepyD (Feb 13, 2008)

kato said:


> I would come down to a Show in Plymouth but please please please don't make it on a Week Day.


ditto ~ depending on what I have left would also be interested in a table and I know at least one other breeder in the south west who'd also be interested : victory:


----------



## tigger79 (Aug 22, 2006)

yes saturdays are good for me over the next few months - may have a table depends wot i got to sell - i also in plymouth


----------



## potter556 (Jul 11, 2008)

Have sent you a PM mate


----------



## Siren (Nov 8, 2008)

Yay! Any luck as to venue so far?


----------

